

60% Faster Rails bootup with Rails 3.1 with Ruby 1.9.3 - rohitarondekar
http://www.robzolkos.com/2011/08/60-faster-rails-bootup-with-rails-3-1-with-ruby-1-9-3/

======
sobbybutter
Wouldn't that be a ~152% speedup? Regardless, this is good to hear.

